# Performance enhancing drug discussion: SARMs



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Use this thread to discuss, ask and answer questions regarding

SARMs (Selective androgen receptor modulators)

Selective androgen receptor modulators or SARMs are a novel class of androgen receptor ligands. They are intended to have the same kind of effects as androgenic drugs but be much more selective in their action, allowing them to be used for more uses than the relatively limited legitimate uses of anabolic steroids.

Esters:



N/A oral medication


Route of administration:



Oral


Injection (intramuscular and subcutaneous)


*post your experiences with this compound in regards to:

cycle length, dosage and other compounds used if applicable.
side effects you physically noticed and blood work results.
how you rate the compound overall / comparisons to other compounds of similar nature, your overall gains vs the side effects.*

(keep discussion largely centered to the subject matter, excessive derailing will be deleted)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I get this is quite vague to just umbrella term "SARMs" but I think we all largely understand what this encompasses and along with gh releasing peptides I don't think they all warrant their own individual discussion threads.

please note there is an MK-677 thread found here

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/337959-performance-enhancing-drug-discussion-mk-677/?do=embed

as this is not a SARM but instead a GH secretagogue

so please keep all mk-677 / ibutamoren discussion in the relevant thread as any left ITT will be deleted.


----------



## Iridium (Mar 30, 2020)

*LGD-4033 - My Experience*​
*Cycle details - *Took oral LGD-4033 at 4mg/day for 6 weeks then 8mg/day for 2 weeks.​
*Positive effects - *Strength gains were really good, got amazing pumps, endurance went through the roof, gained atleast 3kg of muscle in the 2 months.​
*Negative effects -* Lgd-4033 is a very wet compound at least in my experience. Water retention went really high and i got moon face, it shut me down quite badly causing low T symptons so would recommend using a test base, made me sweat like a pig, gave me acne flare ups but not really bad.​
*Overall verdict - *LGD-4033 is a decent compound for bulking but it requires a test base and if your going to pin test you might as well take Dianabol. I would say it is weak Dianabol with similar sides but less gains so just use Dianabol.​
*If you have any questions feel free to ask. *​


----------



## Iridium (Mar 30, 2020)

*Ostarine - My Experience*

*Cycle details - *Took oral Ostarine at 20mg/day for 10 weeks during a cut.

*Positive effects - *Maintained muscle better than if I was natty but still lost lots of muscle during cut.

*Negative effects -* Slightly increased water retention, made me sweat like a pig, gave me mild insomnia, made me get hair growing on my shoulders so is definitely androgenic, shut down my testosterone, made my ejaculate contain zero sperm (sperm came back post cycle), gave me quite bad acne.

*Overall verdict - *Ostarine is a terrible compound and I will not be using it again. Got hardly any positive effects along with loads of sides so I do not recommend it.

*If you have any questions feel free to ask. *


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Iridium said:


> *If you have any questions feel free to ask. *​


 don't suppose you got any post cycle blood work done?

specifically lipids and hematology I am interested in.


----------



## Iridium (Mar 30, 2020)

swole troll said:


> don't suppose you got any post cycle blood work done?
> 
> specifically lipids and hematology I am interested in.


 Just finished the ostarine cycle getting total test and cholesterol tested shortly.


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

Andarine ( S4 )

I did run on its own fir about 4 weeks prior to ever using any AAS drugs.

So this was run alone.

Dosage -

12.5mg - day1

25mg day 2- 3

50mg day 3-5

75mg day 5-14

100mg day 14-28ish

Diet. Was eating in slight defecit.

Training was just doing 5x5 but may have been training to hard to fukky recover so i did stall. Which is to be expected with this diet anyway.

In terms of inte ded effects they came on fast. I was more vascular in the first 10 dsys noticable for people at work to mention. As the days went on i got a slight dried ( not near anavar - but again noticable. I feel i ran it for to short a time and went to high with the dose.

Only from what ive read and been told 50mg andarine and 25-50mg ostsrine combined is what should be best.

Reasons fof cutting short - I had my first real test and anavar cycle ready. And dueing the andarine cycle I asked my partner at the time if she minded i try steroids. As she agreed i ended up cutting the Andarine cycle short.

Side effects - for the first week i noticed no sides. By the end of of week 3 the yeĺlow tint to vision people talk about came in. From then on fill the last doss it did intensify to being constant, even durinf the day. And lasted about 10 days after last dose with each day after stopping gettting slightly bsck to normal.

And at the 3 week mark i did notice slight fatigue. My thinking is natural test was suppressed sligghtly.

I do intend to run SARMs again. This time with test too.

Edit - dosages were split through out the day, eventually into 3 as equally timed as possible - all oral


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone used YK-11, I do wonder what would happen if you were to stack it with HGH and AAS, would it open another pathway that other conventional AAS cannot via follistatin, I've heard AAS can do this but not to the same degree as YK-11 can.


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

I did most of these years ago and didn’t log so going from memory and I can’t remember dosages, sorry.

S4: liquid, the green label ones from a research Chem company they used to do like 5 bottles for a big discount? can’t remember their name. Done 2 cycles S4 standalone. Each cycle was 8 weeks. First cycle was Pros, some hardening, maybe a little strength, no size gains no increase in pump. Cons, severe night blindness after about 5 weeks, I’m talking massive black spots where there is no vision whatsoever and tbh it was a bit on the scary side, started off as a pin prick and gradually got larger and larger. It subsided and went on coming off. I did not get the yellow tint though. Dosing was conservative both times, never went above ‘the recommended’. Opinion. Sides not worth the results.

Ostarine. German Pharma. I’ve done one 8 week cycle. Dosed at the max recommended. Didn’t notice jack. No sides, no results beyond natty.

LGD4033. Done 2 or three cycles. Green label and another US supplier, used to get liquid Tamix from there, can’t remember the name. First cycle was low dose for 8 weeks, started in only 1ml but had ramped up to 10ml per day at the end. Results, nothing noticeable.

LGD4033 pills German Pharma. Results, not a lot, no gains, no increased pump, no sense of well being.10 weeks at the recommended dose. Gave me a gyno flare-up, so was definitely suppressing natty T.

RAD140. 8 week cycle 20mg ED matrix labs. Can remember this as it’s this year. No appreciable strength gains, pumps no different, started to get puffy nip again towards the end of 8 weeks but not as bad as the LGD. Since ecoming off have made more gains on Clomid and Fenugreek /ecdy.

Cardarine: did bugger all
MK677 stayed on this for months with the OTC to help blood sugar . Did bugger all really. No water retention, no better sleep, no increased appetite, no extra appreciable leaning out.


what else? Most of the liquid ones made me feel proper ropy, probably down to the alcohol or whatever it is they mix with, really ill feeling. It’s worse If you use them in the morning on an empty stomach, so if you’re going to do them, make sure you’ve eaten something first.

The sarms were run solo, no test. Results with test may be different but then if you’re running test, why bother with sarms?

ive got a bottle of RAD left which I might run with test next year but after that I’m done with them. For me they’re a waste of time, and given the risk/reward just not worth it on any level.

they do seem to have ****ed my memory good and proper though. Either that or the class As back in the day.


----------



## Gym rat 2040 (Aug 26, 2021)

I know I will get hate for this but at the young age of 16 I have experimented with rad 140. Dosage was 10 mg a day (5mg in the morning, 5mg in the evening) for about 60 days. My diet was shit as in I was eating good foods but not enough I was way below my maintenance calories daily. I had been lifting for about two years prior to my cycle and established a decent muscle foundation. During the cycle I put on roughly 8 pounds of muscle and thinned out slightly allthough I was decently lean before hand. I did notice strength gains although nothing crazy probably due to the deficit I was in, but definitely noticed the enhanced athletic ability. I noticed no side effects during or after the cycle besides slight suppression towards the end. Now at 17 years old I have gotten into macro nutrition and fixed my diet, which soon let me realize with my natural test levels at this age there is no need to risk my future health or hormone production. I plan on staying natural for the rest of my journey and competing in bodybuilding events next year.


----------



## MP22 (Oct 14, 2018)

I did a 6 week cycle of LGD at 10mg a day - (started with 2mg, then 5 mg the first two weeks). I kept 2-3 kg of muscle and some of my strength gains. it's been 3 months. I used enclomiphene citrate daily throughout the cycle


----------

